# Ordine: "Improbabile l'esclusione dalle Coppe"



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Speriamo. Ma in genere accade sempre il contrario rispetto a quello che dice Ordine. Come Suma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Ovviamente è cosi. 
L'isterismo è gia partito e Li è un lestofante. 
Basterebbe solo fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e non farlo solo di pancia.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è cosi.
> L'isterismo è gia partito e Li è un lestofante.
> Basterebbe solo fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e non farlo solo di pancia.



Ma il fatto, e concordo come dicevo ieri, che alla fine il novero delle sanzioni non sia mutato rispetto a due giorni fa, non toglie da un lato il fatto che ci infiliamo in un tragico ginepraio di paletti e parametri anche in prospettiva che nelle nostre condizioni sarà complicato rispettare senza ridimensionamento (che può anche essere fatto in modo intelligente), e dall'altro che a livello di immagine passiamo dall'essere i primi a fare un pionieristico Voluntary Agremeent ad essere i primi a finire formalmente sotto processo in questo modo.

Poi può persino arrivare solo la multa, ma è tutto quello che c'è dietro che ora si è reso ufficialmente e, soprattutto, pubblicamente inquietante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Si ma ragazzi, anche ammesso non ci escludessero (vedremo..per adesso l'ottimismo ha pagato eh.....) qua se non ci hanno dato il SA arriveranno sanzioni pesantissime..

Immaginate il blocco del mercato, sarebbe una tragedia...

Inoltre scusate ma io fatico a credere che i big adesso non chiederanno la cessione, per un professionista è un lavoro mica un passatempo come per noi..


----------



## GP7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è cosi.
> L'isterismo è gia partito e Li è un lestofante.
> Basterebbe solo fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e non farlo solo di pancia.



Ammiro la tua calma di fronte a questa situazione.
Io vorrei anche provare a ragionare, ma non ho elementi sufficienti per poterlo fare. 
Non si capisce nemmeno troppo quale sia il capo d'accusa.
Ma una cosa è certa a mio modo di vedere. Se Li ne avesse la capacità economica o la forza, avrebbe già migliorato l'esposizione debitoria e rifinanziato. Non l'ha ancora fatto, viene da chiedersi se tra i perchè ce ne sia almeno uno non negativo. Ma non mi pare ragionevole crederlo.


----------



## de sica (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi, anche ammesso non ci escludessero (vedremo..per adesso l'ottimismo ha pagato eh.....) qua se non ci hanno dato il SA arriveranno sanzioni pesantissime..
> 
> Immaginate il blocco del mercato, sarebbe una tragedia...
> 
> Inoltre scusate ma io fatico a credere che i big adesso non chiederanno la cessione, per un professionista è un lavoro mica un passatempo come per noi..



Il blocco del mercato lo può stabilire solo la FIFA


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto, e concordo come dicevo ieri, che alla fine il novero delle sanzioni non sia mutato rispetto a due giorni fa, non toglie da un lato il fatto che ci infiliamo in un tragico ginepraio di paletti e parametri anche in prospettiva che nelle nostre condizioni sarà complicato rispettare senza ridimensionamento (che può anche essere fatto in modo intelligente), e dall'altro che a livello di immagine passiamo dall'essere i primi a fare un pionieristico Voluntary Agremeent ad essere i primi a finire formalmente sotto processo in questo modo.
> 
> Poi può persino arrivare solo la multa, ma è tutto quello che c'è dietro che ora si è reso ufficialmente e, soprattutto, pubblicamente inquietante.



Parliamo seriamente , ok. 
I problemi sostanzialmente sono 2 : I bilanci delle gestioni passate che inevitabilmente hanno messo in difficoltà Fassone e questo benedetto prestito. 

La Uefa che non è stupida ha per adesso accantonato il problema bilanci e vuole chiarezza sul discorso prestito. Il prestito è fatto da Elliot che ha garantito in ogni modo ( addirittura con la presenza in riunione del suo numero 1 ) che anche in caso di non solvibilità del presidente Li si sarebbe accollata tutto il club in pancia. 

Ora, onestamente mi metto nei panni di Fassone e mi chiedo cosa mai dovrebbe fare di più. C'è un gruppo multimiliardario che nella peggiore delle ipotesi si prende in mano il milan e per iscritto ti conferma che lo solleva da ogni debito. 

Per ultimo non capisco il motivo per cui negli anni passati si è dato il S.a. a società ben più conciate del Milan ( e che lo sono attualmente vedi Inter ) e a noi no. 

Il milan oggi ha ZERO esposizione bancaria ma ha un esposizione debitoria con il fondo. Onestamente non capisco , sono serio .


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Ma in genere accade sempre il contrario rispetto a quello che dice Ordine. Come Suma.



Se non sbaglio la commissione giudicante dell'UEFA ha esaminato 12 casi e ben 9 volte ha votato l'esclusione.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il blocco del mercato lo può stabilire solo la FIFA



Però la UEFA può implicitamente imporlo tramite il divieto di registrazione di nuovi giocatori nelle competizioni europee o la restrizioni in base al costo dei giocatori registrati.

Il rischio in tal senso è dover praticamente rinunciare a prendere sul serio l'Europa l'anno prossimo perché ci troveremmo due rose parallele, una che gioca in campionato coi nuovi acquisti ed una molto meno forte registrata per la UEFA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ammiro la tua calma di fronte a questa situazione.
> Io vorrei anche provare a ragionare, ma non ho elementi sufficienti per poterlo fare.
> Non si capisce nemmeno troppo quale sia il capo d'accusa.
> Ma una cosa è certa a mio modo di vedere. Se Li ne avesse la capacità economica o la forza, avrebbe già migliorato l'esposizione debitoria e rifinanziato. Non l'ha ancora fatto, viene da chiedersi se tra i perchè ce ne sia almeno uno non negativo. Ma non mi pare ragionevole crederlo.




no, il problema è quello. Li ad oggi non ha nessun obbligo di rifinanziare il debito, a Ottobre dovrà necessariamente farlo ma ad oggi più di dare in garanzia la stessa ELLIOT non capisco cassone che debba fare.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi, anche ammesso non ci escludessero (vedremo..per adesso l'ottimismo ha pagato eh.....) qua se non ci hanno dato il SA arriveranno sanzioni pesantissime..
> 
> Immaginate il blocco del mercato, sarebbe una tragedia...
> 
> Inoltre scusate ma io fatico a credere che i big adesso non chiederanno la cessione, per un professionista è un lavoro mica un passatempo come per noi..



chi ha detto che le sanzioni saranno pesantissime? possono essere inferiori a quelle del Sa. qui non è stato concesso il Sa non x gravi violazioni di bilancio del Milan ma problemi inerenti la proprietà. se la corte, come dovrebbe fare, deciderà in base allo stato finanziario del Milan le sanzioni non saranno particolarmente elevate. se invece continuerà sulla strada di una scelta politica forte e preventiva contro un certo tipo di proprietà (anche giusto ma non in suo potere) allora si che ci saranno groasi problemi. ad oggi il danno più che economico e di immagine.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no, il problema è quello. Li ad oggi non ha nessun obbligo di rifinanziare il debito, a Ottobre dovrà necessariamente farlo ma ad oggi più di dare in garanzia la stessa ELLIOT non capisco cassone che debba fare.



No, ad Ottobre deve rimborsare tutti i debiti ad Elliott. Che se non erro ammontano a 400 milioni, e sinceramente non vedo dove possa trovarli.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è cosi.
> L'isterismo è gia partito e Li è un lestofante.
> Basterebbe solo fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e non farlo solo di pancia.



Assolutamente, che poi ragionandoci di capisce che già con le cessioni pianificate di Donnarumma e Suso per una cifra vicino ai 100 milioni gran parte delle sanzioni sarebbero già evitate.

Ciò non toglie che Li e Elliott devono risolvere la situazione ambigua che li lega con scadenza ottobre... e questo non solo per la UEFA ma anche per tutti i tifosi del Milan.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

ragazzi il discorso è molto semplice, la Uefa vuole sapere chi è il vero proprietario del Milan. quello che dobbiamo chiederci noi è perchè questi proprietari invece che uscire allo scoperto preferiscono mandarci al massacro.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ragazzi il discorso è molto semplice, la Uefa vuole sapere chi è il vero proprietario del Milan. quello che dobbiamo chiederci noi è perchè questi proprietari invece che uscire allo scoperto preferiscono mandarci al massacro.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, ad Ottobre deve rimborsare tutti i debiti ad Elliott. Che se non erro ammontano a 400 milioni, e sinceramente non vedo dove possa trovarli.



Oramai si è appannati e non si riesce più a vedere la realtà. Ovviamente è impossibile per chiunque rimborsare 400 milioni di prestito anche per un emiro e si procederà per rifinanziare completamente il prestito con altri tassi. 
ma è LA PRASSI , non capisco lo stupore.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Nel 2016 la camera giudicante ha esaminato:

Targu, Inter Baku, Dnipro, e Galatasaray. Tutti esclusi dalle coppe.


Nel 2017 la camera giudicante ha esaminato:

Kababukspor e Partizan, che sono stati esclusi dalle coppe. 

C'è stato poi il caso Red Bull/Lipsia che però non era legato al FPF.



Nel 2018:

La camera UEFA ha emesso 5 sentenze: in tre (Panathinaikos, Irtysh, Sion) c'è stata l'esclusione dalle Coppe Europee. Negli altri due (Vovjodina e Tirana) invece no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo seriamente , ok.
> I problemi sostanzialmente sono 2 : I bilanci delle gestioni passate che inevitabilmente hanno messo in difficoltà Fassone e questo benedetto prestito.
> 
> La Uefa che non è stupida ha per adesso accantonato il problema bilanci e vuole chiarezza sul discorso prestito. Il prestito è fatto da Elliot che ha garantito in ogni modo ( addirittura con la presenza in riunione del suo numero 1 ) che anche in caso di non solvibilità del presidente Li si sarebbe accollata tutto il club in pancia.
> ...



La verità è una sola: nessuno si fida di questo Li perché nessuno lo conosce e nessuno riesce a dimostrare concretamente e seriamente chi sia..

Inutile che ce la smeniamo con complotti o con tesi occulte..è la più banale delle ovvietà...

Rispondessero per una volta in modo chiaro su chi è sto signore e dove prende i soldi (o come li garantisce)

Sono molto deluso...Fassone ha detto tante, tante bugie


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ragazzi il discorso è molto semplice, la Uefa vuole sapere chi è il vero proprietario del Milan. quello che dobbiamo chiederci noi è perchè questi proprietari invece che uscire allo scoperto preferiscono mandarci al massacro.



Ma perche ? ma perche mai se io sono il proprietario del milan e non voglio dirlo io debba essere costretto a farlo. 

Ci sono i soldi ? si , c'è un fondo che ti conferma al 100% la mia solvibilità e garantisce in caso di non pagamento ? si. Basta , non capisco perchè si siano accaniti con noi.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo seriamente , ok.
> I problemi sostanzialmente sono 2 : I bilanci delle gestioni passate che inevitabilmente hanno messo in difficoltà Fassone e questo benedetto prestito.
> 
> La Uefa che non è stupida ha per adesso accantonato il problema bilanci e vuole chiarezza sul discorso prestito. Il prestito è fatto da Elliot che ha garantito in ogni modo ( addirittura con la presenza in riunione del suo numero 1 ) che anche in caso di non solvibilità del presidente Li si sarebbe accollata tutto il club in pancia.
> ...



Credo che ci sia da capire che il Milan di Fassone abbia giocato d'azzardo.

Ha cioè cavalcato, con una certa spregiudicatezza finanziaria, la linea dell'investimento forte anche in situazione critica come correttamente dici dei conti lasciati da Berlusconi e Galliani, con la prospettiva strategica di ottenere questo famigerato Voluntary Agremeent e di non avere problemi con la UEFA nel concordare il piano di rientro, già in quanto tale messo in conto.

Sostanzialmente è come giocare una mano di poker andando all-in con tutto quello che si possiede, sapendo poi che l'avversario deciderà dopo aver visto le tue carte.

Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Fassone? Niente, perché lui è un mero esecutore.

La vera magagna alla base è quella famosa imposizione di investimenti pesanti nella squadra che più volte Berlusconi ha evocato in fase di trattativa, quando invece alla nuova società doveva essere concessa come ogni società la piena capacità strategica di rintuzzare prima i conti pregressi ed il bilancio, senza esporsi con questa convinzione alla possibilità del Voluntary.

Quei 230 milioni impegnati sul parco giocatori andavano in un passaggio serio di consegne conservati o gestiti in funzione di un ulteriore taglio alle spese per poi realmente rilanciare il progetto sano e virtuoso; invece la pompa magna che è stata imposta a questo cambio societario ci ha negato l'oculatezza nella valutazione dei conti ereditati, che purtroppo molti attenti osservatori in questi mesi ed in estate rimarcavano come minacciosi.

Il tutto, ovviamente, fatto a debito, ipoteca e garanzia di terzi, che rendeva da subito quel progetto così ambizioso in realtà del tutto aleatorio specie in funzione della totale improbabilità dei piani di fatturato futuri.
Figuriamoci poi giocando sulla presunta garanzia di un fondo come Elliot, che ovviamente alla UEFA non può interessare in alcun modo non potendo per sua stessa natura rappresentare oggi la garanzia di continuità aziendale in quanto tale nella sua posizione di creditore garante. Ma garante dei crediti, non di quello che sarà il Milan futuro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 la camera giudicante ha esaminato:
> 
> Targu, Inter Baku, Dnipro, e Galatasaray. Tutti esclusi dalle coppe.
> 
> ...



Ciao core...

Salutiamo l'EL

Mi spiace per i ragazzi e Rino


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però la UEFA può implicitamente imporlo tramite il divieto di registrazione di nuovi giocatori nelle competizioni europee o la restrizioni in base al costo dei giocatori registrati.
> 
> Il rischio in tal senso è dover praticamente rinunciare a prendere sul serio l'Europa l'anno prossimo perché ci troveremmo due rose parallele, una che gioca in campionato coi nuovi acquisti ed una molto meno forte registrata per la UEFA.



Occhio che giovani under 21 come Locatelli, Cutrone e Plizzari (oltre Donnarumma se resta ovviamente) non devono essere iscritti alla lista.
Sarebbe un problema aggirabile avendo molti elementi di questo tipo.


----------



## GP7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no, il problema è quello. Li ad oggi non ha nessun obbligo di rifinanziare il debito, a Ottobre dovrà necessariamente farlo ma ad oggi più di dare in garanzia la stessa ELLIOT non capisco cassone che debba fare.



si ma non farlo prima, come dimostrano gli ultimi avvenimenti, causa contraccolpi all'oggetto dell'investimento.
Il fatto di continuare ad attendere la scadenza di ottobre, in tal senso, la leggo come manifesta dimostrazione di debolezza.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio che giovani under 21 come Locatelli, Cutrone e Plizzari (oltre Donnarumma se resta ovviamente) non devono essere iscritti alla lista.
> Sarebbe un problema aggirabile avendo molti elementi di questo tipo.



Dici bene.

Rischiamo di avere il Milan ufficiale in campionato, il Milan U21 in Europa League ed il Milan B in Lega Pro.

Almeno non ci si annoia


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ragazzi il discorso è molto semplice, la Uefa vuole sapere chi è il vero proprietario del Milan. quello che dobbiamo chiederci noi è perchè questi proprietari invece che uscire allo scoperto preferiscono mandarci al massacro.



Non c'è nessuno dietro a Lì..ancora co sta misteriosa cordata?
Dai...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai si è appannati e non si riesce più a vedere la realtà. Ovviamente è impossibile per chiunque rimborsare 400 milioni di prestito anche per un emiro e si procederà per rifinanziare completamente il prestito con altri tassi.
> ma è LA PRASSI , non capisco lo stupore.



Se LI non rimborsa il prestito Elliott si prende il Milan, c'è scritto nei contratti. Ad Elliott poco importa dei rifinanziamenti: se LI non paga escute il credito rivalendosi sul Milan. Non capisco quale rifinanziamento ci potrà essere ad ottobre. Il rifinanziamento se si farà, si deve fare prima di Ottobre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> si ma non farlo prima, come dimostrano gli ultimi avvenimenti, causa contraccolpi all'oggetto dell'investimento.
> Il fatto di continuare ad attendere la scadenza di ottobre, in tal senso, la leggo come manifesta dimostrazione di debolezza.



Io non so che lavoro fai ma io in 30 anni di lavoro non ho mai visto nessuno rifinanziare un debito in anticipo rispetto alla scadenza pattuita. Stiamo parlando di soldoni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se LI non rimborsa il prestito Elliott si prende il Milan, c'è scritto nei contratti. Ad Elliott poco importa dei rifinanziamenti: se LI non paga escute il credito rivalendosi sul Milan. Non capisco quale rifinanziamento ci potrà essere ad ottobre. Il rifinanziamento se si farà, si deve fare prima di Ottobre.



Ti copio la mia risposta che ho dato a GP7 : 

Io non so che lavoro fai ma io in 30 anni di lavoro non ho mai visto nessuno rifinanziare un debito in anticipo rispetto alla scadenza pattuita. Stiamo parlando di soldoni.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Credo che ci sia da capire che il Milan di Fassone abbia giocato d'azzardo.
> 
> Ha cioè cavalcato, con una certa spregiudicatezza finanziaria, la linea dell'investimento forte anche in situazione critica come correttamente dici dei conti lasciati da Berlusconi e Galliani, con la prospettiva strategica di ottenere questo famigerato Voluntary Agremeent e di non avere problemi con la UEFA nel concordare il piano di rientro, già in quanto tale messo in conto.
> 
> ...



Beh Djerry, il punto però è che è Li che non riesce a rifinanziare il suo debito verso Elliott.

Se lo facesse il piano di Fassone andrebbe avanti liscio come l'olio, nonostante la faraonica campagna acquisti.

Quello che noto si fa fatica a distinguere è che da un lato c'è la gestione di Fassone e del Milan, che non da nessun problema alla UEFA se non imporre qualche cessione pesante per riequilibrare i bilanci all'interno del famoso -30 di passivo in tre anni, dall'altra c'è la Rossoneri Sports Investments di Li che non riesce a rifinanziare la sua parte di debito verso Elliott, situazione che agli occhi della UEFA è ambigua e non da garanzie per il Milan. Sono due partite che si stanno giocando su due tavoli diversi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dici bene.
> 
> Rischiamo di avere il Milan ufficiale in campionato, il Milan U21 in Europa League ed il Milan B in Lega Pro.
> 
> Almeno non ci si annoia



ahah bello no 

Il colmo sarebbe prendere questi famigerati tre elementi di esperienza internazionale e non poterli far giocare in Europa...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perche ? ma perche mai se io sono il proprietario del milan e non voglio dirlo io debba essere costretto a farlo.
> 
> Ci sono i soldi ? si , c'è un fondo che ti conferma al 100% la mia solvibilità e garantisce in caso di non pagamento ? si. Basta , non capisco perchè si siano accaniti con noi.



Perchè non puoi chiedere un prestito e offrire come garanzia il milan stesso, perchè non dai come garanzia le tue proprietà??
Se il progetto di Li fallisse elliott si riprenderebbe i suoi soldi divenendo proprietario del milan ma con quali programmi e con quale continuità tecnica?? Magari lo vende al primo che capita pur di riprendersi il suo.
Il milan come club è in mezzo a una vera speculazione economica.
Se andasse a finire davvero cosi tu ti sentiresti ancora di escludere il rientro di capitali?
Saremmo al cospetto di un fantomatico cinese che ha lavorato per le tasche di berlusconi. 
Il passaggio societario vero sarà il prossimo : quando elliot ci venderà a un prezzo normale a un acquirente normale e realmente interessato.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Djerry, il punto però è che è Li che non riesce a rifinanziare il suo debito verso Elliott.
> 
> Se lo facesse il piano di Fassone andrebbe avanti liscio come l'olio, nonostante la faraonica campagna acquisti.
> 
> Quello che noto si fa fatica a distinguere è che da un lato c'è la gestione di Fassone e del Milan, che non da nessun problema alla UEFA se non imporre qualche cessione pesante per riequilibrare i bilanci all'interno del famoso -30 di passivo in tre anni, dall'altra c'è la Rossoneri Sports Investments di Li che non riesce a rifinanziare la sua parte di debito verso Elliott, situazione che agli occhi della UEFA è ambigua e non da garanzie per il Milan. Sono due partite che si stanno giocando su due tavoli diversi.



Certamente, sono quei due livelli paralleli che convergono nella valutazione UEFA.

Ma il motivo formale per cui il Milan va sotto processo non è strettamente finanziario riferito alla proprietà, bensì è strettamente strutturale al discorso del bilancio aggregato, e cito: _in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule)._

Poi, nello specifico, entra in gioco la perplessità sul rifinanziamento e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni di ottobre, ma se non ci fosse stato quel bilancio aggregato e se quindi Fassone fosse riuscito, come per esempio fatto da altre società, a portare a casa un attivo importante, non saremmo nemmeno stati sotto infrazione.

Ragioniamo per assurdo: se il Milan tra il 2015 ed il 2017 avesse chiuso col pareggio di bilancio, anche mantenendo del tutto inalterata la nostra situazione finanziaria con Li, Elliott, la Rossoneri Sports e quant'altro oggi presente, la UEFA non avrebbe potuto avere nulla da ridire.

Invece, avendo in testa solo il Voluntary Agremeent, Fassone non ha mai preso in considerazione strade alternative (che sarebbero state più complesse ovviamente, ma anche stimolanti) ed ha accumulato debito al debito preesistente, ignorando quest'ultimo perché tanto poi con la UEFA....
Ed invece....


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti copio la mia risposta che ho dato a GP7 :
> 
> Io non so che lavoro fai ma io in 30 anni di lavoro non ho mai visto nessuno rifinanziare un debito in anticipo rispetto alla scadenza pattuita. Stiamo parlando di soldoni.




Si deve rifinanziare perché il contratto capestro impone di pagare interessi altissimi sull'ordine di decine di milioni di euro, ed è pure a breve scadenza. Non stiamo parlando di un finanziamento a lungo termine con interessi nella norma e sostenibili: il debito con Elliott è molto diverso. Infatti è da mesi che Fassone sta disperatamente cercando qualcuno che subentri a Elliott. E' evidente che il debito con Elliott è insostenibile, per cui se non si rifinanzia entro ottobre a quella data Elliott subentra. E conoscendo il modo di agire del fondo americano sono molto scettico che alla scadenza possa concedere una proroga.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Nè esclusione dalle Coppe e né blocco del mercato. Questo è chiaro.
Ci saranno altre sanzioni. Ma il danno d'immagine rimane, la solidità "aziendale" è stata messa UFFICIALMENTE in discussione.
Quali presupposti ci sono per ripartire?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Certamente, sono quei due livelli paralleli che convergono nella valutazione UEFA.
> 
> Ma il motivo formale per cui il Milan va sotto processo non è strettamente finanziario riferito alla proprietà, bensì è strettamente strutturale al discorso del bilancio aggregato, e cito: _in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule)._
> 
> ...



Il problema del break even si risolve facilmente con le plusvalenze pesanti di Suso e Donnarumma agli occhi della UEFA. 

E' un problema centrale ma alla fine risolvibile.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è cosi.
> L'isterismo è gia partito e Li è un lestofante.
> Basterebbe solo fermarsi un attimo a ragionare e non farlo solo di pancia.



francamente condivido.
questo passare da Mirabelli/Fassone divinità a "sono peggio di Farina, Galliani, ecc ecc" mi lascia interdetto.


----------



## shevchampions (23 Maggio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ammiro la tua calma di fronte a questa situazione.
> Io vorrei anche provare a ragionare, ma non ho elementi sufficienti per poterlo fare.
> Non si capisce nemmeno troppo quale sia il capo d'accusa.
> Ma una cosa è certa a mio modo di vedere. Se Li ne avesse la capacità economica o la forza, avrebbe già migliorato l'esposizione debitoria e rifinanziato. Non l'ha ancora fatto, viene da chiedersi se tra i perchè ce ne sia almeno uno non negativo. Ma non mi pare ragionevole crederlo.



Esatto. Io pure non sono il più calmo qua dentro, ma vista la "discussione" ieri nei vari topic del forum, forse tra i più lucidi. 

Le ipotesi sostenute sono due, estreme ed opposte:

1) La UEFA ce l'ha col Milan e lo vuol far fuori. Questo ragionamento parte dalle parole di Platini qualche settimana fa (parlò di estrazioni truccate), dagli accoppiamenti in Champions costantemente con il Barcelona, dalla partita con l'Arsenal di quest'anno. Secondo questa prospettiva, la bocciatura del VA è ingiustificata perchè prende atto dei debiti del proprietario e non della società, in maniera pregiudizievole rispetto a possibilità di risolverlo nel futuro. Il problema qua è che non si sa perchè ce l'abbiano col Milan.
2) La UEFA sta tutelando il Milan da un'associazione a delinquere, e non vuol stringere la mano al diavolo divenendone complice. A supporto di questa tesi ci son molte ipotesi, tra cui quella che citi tu (che è poi il punto sottolineato nel comunicato ufficiale UEFA), la mancanza di continuità aziendale (parametro che rientra nel regolamento ufficiale UEFA), la mancanza di trasparenza nel caso in cui il Milan dovesse essere messo all'asta (a questo punto, Elliot già lo saprebbe). Dopo il VA, l'UEFA ha concesso 5-6 mesi di tempo (non uno) al Milan per rifinanziare il debito. Nonostante le pubbliche rassicurazioni di Fassone, il debito non è stato rifinanziato, gli stessi dati sono stati ripresentati alla commissione che li ha, di conseguenza, rimandati al mittente. 

Ora, io son più per la seconda, ma non mi ci ritrovo completamente. In qualunque caso, saremmo nel baratro, perchè le conseguenze sarebbero simili e disastrose. Se il Milan dovesse essere escluso dalle coppe, la discesa, a mio modo di vedere, sarebbe inesorabile e di lungo periodo, perchè più probabile, di conseguenza, che possa riflettere uno dei due punti sopra.

Personalmente, credo che si troverà una soluzione nel mezzo. Anzi, che questo trambusto mediatico sia dovuto al fatto che un'organizzazione giuridica internazionale non possa più tollerare l'infrazione delle regole del primo speculatore che passa, e qua non voglio giustificare il rinvio a giudizio (secondo alcuni pregiudizievole) ma semplicemente il tentativo di punire per le regole già infrante. Questa punizione, però, non sarà chiaramente estrema, dato che i fatti non la giustificherebbero. Qua, infatti, sembra che la punizione sia già stata eseguita. Ma il punto non è la punizione in sè, quanto, riprendendo il discorso sul trambusto mediatico (e le parole di [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]), che l'immagine della proprietà ora è compromessa, e che tutto ciò porterà limitazioni (paletti e parametri) nel lungo periodo.

Ora vediamo che succede.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema del break even si risolve facilmente con le plusvalenze pesanti di Suso e Donnarumma agli occhi della UEFA.
> 
> E' un problema centrale ma alla fine risolvibile.



Assolutamente, ma lo sarebbe stato appunto la scorsa estate, o la sarà dalla prossima.

Invece con la strategia di Fassone (o di che dietro a lui) del "che ce frega tanto famo il Voluntary", ormai ci siamo presentati in questo stato sommando ai bilanci ereditati quello di quest'anno con tutti quegli investimenti estivi.

Era 12 mesi fa che andavano fatte quelle plusvalenze per la UEFA.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 la camera giudicante ha esaminato:
> 
> Targu, Inter Baku, Dnipro, e Galatasaray. Tutti esclusi dalle coppe.
> 
> ...



Bisogna vedere perché sono andati davanti alla camera giudicante.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere perché sono andati davanti alla camera giudicante.



Si ovviamente bisogna vedere caso per caso. Il mio post voleva solo evidenziare che spesso la camera giudicante ha scelto la sanzione più dura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si deve rifinanziare perché il contratto capestro impone di pagare interessi altissimi sull'ordine di decine di milioni di euro, ed è pure a breve scadenza. Non stiamo parlando di un finanziamento a lungo termine con interessi nella norma e sostenibili: il debito con Elliott è molto diverso. Infatti è da mesi che Fassone sta disperatamente cercando qualcuno che subentri a Elliott. E' evidente che il debito con Elliott è insostenibile, per cui se non si rifinanzia entro ottobre a quella data Elliott subentra. E conoscendo il modo di agire del fondo americano sono molto scettico che alla scadenza possa concedere una proroga.



ok e torniamo alla domanda che ti facevo. Perché mai io debba rifinanziare il mio debito PRIMA di Ottobre ? se ho tempo fino a ottobre andrò fino a scadenza. Tu pensi che Elliot sia contenta di cedere il suo debito ( ad interessi stratosferici ) ad un soggetto terzo ? 

non fate mai i conti con l'oste.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 la camera giudicante ha esaminato:
> 
> Targu, Inter Baku, Dnipro, e Galatasaray. Tutti esclusi dalle coppe.
> 
> ...



Quindi mi sembra piuttosto ovvio che la probabilità di un'esclusione dalle coppe sia molto alta, praticamente siamo fuori dall'EL all'80% ragazzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi sembra piuttosto ovvio che la probabilità di un'esclusione dalle coppe sia molto alta, praticamente siamo fuori dall'EL all'80% ragazzi.



No Andre, bisogna vedere la motivazione giudicante. Magari ( ipotizzo ) il Partizan è stato escluso perché non pagava gli stipendi . Motivazione che non c'entra nulla con noi. 

Ovviamente salta all occhio il fatto che molto squadre ( non tutte ) arrivate in camera sono state bastonate.


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Speriamo che Ordine abbia ragione, ma al momento non tira una bella aria.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo seriamente , ok.
> I problemi sostanzialmente sono 2 : I bilanci delle gestioni passate che inevitabilmente hanno messo in difficoltà Fassone e questo benedetto prestito.
> 
> La Uefa che non è stupida ha per adesso accantonato il problema bilanci e vuole chiarezza sul discorso prestito. Il prestito è fatto da Elliot che ha garantito in ogni modo ( addirittura con la presenza in riunione del suo numero 1 ) che anche in caso di non solvibilità del presidente Li si sarebbe accollata tutto il club in pancia.
> ...



OK, il tuo discorso mi può andare bene ed è anche sensato, vuoi che ti dia secondo me quello che manca? L'elemento mancante è Yonghong Li. L'Inter è molto più indebitata di noi (e ha più o meno gli stessi ricavi), ma c'è Zhang, quindi gruppo Suning, quindi una grande potenza economica a garantire che quei debiti non la schiaccino. Noi abbiamo una persona misteriosa a fare da garante agli impegni presi con Elliot; una sorta di signor nessuno, comparso all'improvviso sulla scena europea nel 2016, quando si è+ comprato una squadra famosissima. Secondo me l'UEFA vuole farlo fuori, ma non perchè sono cattivoni, semplicemente perchè l'UEFA NON può accettare che un club vada in mano ad un misterioso signor nessuno.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok e torniamo alla domanda che ti facevo. Perché mai io debba rifinanziare il mio debito PRIMA di Ottobre ? se ho tempo fino a ottobre andrò fino a scadenza. Tu pensi che Elliot sia contenta di cedere il suo debito ( ad interessi stratosferici ) ad un soggetto terzo ?
> 
> non fate mai i conti con l'oste.



Ma l'ho scritto: il Milan nella semestrale ha pagato 10 mln di euro di interessi, a giugno ne dovrà pagare altri 10 e così fino ad ottobre, quando dovrà rimborsare Elliott, o meglio una parte dovrà rimborsarla il Milan, una parte LI.

E' evidente che il debito non è sostenibile. Io capisco cosa intendi quando parli di rifinanziamento non obbligatorio. Il punto è che se il debito fosse a lunga scadenza e con interessi sopportabili non ci sarebbe nessun problema. Ed è quello che tu dici e che accade nella maggioranza delle aziende. 

Il fatto è che il debito con Elliott è a breve ed è gravato da tassi altissimi: quindi non sostenibile. Da questa situazione deriva la fretta di Fassone di cercare un istituto finanziario che si accolli il debito e lo riduca a proporzioni sopportabili, sia temporali sia riguardo agli oneri finanziari.

Ad Ottobre non so cosa farà Elliott in caso di mancato adempimento: per me è da escludere che possa concedere una proroga, non è nel loro stile. Tutti gli altri scenari sono aperti. Elliott potrebbe subentrare e gestire il Milan, oppure trasformare il suo credito in quote azionarie, oppure potrebbe vendere alcuni asset (cioè giocatori) per rifarsi, ma queste son solo ipotesi. Ovviamente se Elliott si basasse sui contratti in essere metterebbe il Milan all'asta e lo darebbe al miglior offerente.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi sembra piuttosto ovvio che la probabilità di un'esclusione dalle coppe sia molto alta, praticamente siamo fuori dall'EL all'80% ragazzi.




Appunto: la cosa che mi spaventa è l'alta percentuale di squadre che son state escluse, ed è quello che volevo evidenziare.


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ragazzi il discorso è molto semplice, la Uefa vuole sapere chi è il vero proprietario del Milan. quello che dobbiamo chiederci noi è perchè questi proprietari invece che uscire allo scoperto preferiscono mandarci al massacro.



Il vero propietario darà 500ml a Y.Li che si terrà il suo 30ino e girerà a elliot il rimanente.
I soldi ad oggi versati che povengono da hk sono ancora di b. (il solito -80 di fine anno che ora paga di tasca sua...)
Il milan sarà così venduto alla cifra di mercato.

L'unico problema é se abbiamo già l'acquirente o ci facciamo altri anni di tortura.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok e torniamo alla domanda che ti facevo. Perché mai io debba rifinanziare il mio debito PRIMA di Ottobre ? se ho tempo fino a ottobre andrò fino a scadenza. Tu pensi che Elliot sia contenta di cedere il suo debito ( ad interessi stratosferici ) ad un soggetto terzo ?
> 
> non fate mai i conti con l'oste.



Lollo, la continuità aziendale è fondamentale per il FPF. 

Questa continuità aziendale è impossibile da assicurare con un debito che scade ottobre 2018. 
Fassone questo lo sapeva bene, infatti lui aveva detto pubblicamente che contava di rifinanziare entro settembre/ottobre 2017, perché era al corrente (ma questo evitò di dirlo) che mai e poi mai avrebbero accettato il VA con una scadenza a ottobre 2018 così come era al corrente che pure il SA sarebbe stato a rischio.

Aggiungiamo poi l'assenza di garanzie di solidità da parte del proprietario, che per altro mai si è presentato fisicamente agli incontri con l'UEFA (mostrando grande interesse nel dipanare i dubbi dell'UEFA...), e infine informazioni sul bilancio che l'UEFA conosce bene.


La UEFA fa rispettare i regolamenti. Era meglio prima senza FPF? Senz'altro, ma questo è il regolamento e se non ti attieni questo è quello che succede.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo seriamente , ok.
> I problemi sostanzialmente sono 2 : I bilanci delle gestioni passate che inevitabilmente hanno messo in difficoltà Fassone e questo benedetto prestito.
> 
> La Uefa che non è stupida ha per adesso accantonato il problema bilanci e vuole chiarezza sul discorso prestito. Il prestito è fatto da Elliot che ha garantito in ogni modo ( addirittura con la presenza in riunione del suo numero 1 ) che anche in caso di non solvibilità del presidente Li si sarebbe accollata tutto il club in pancia.
> ...



il Milan ha debiti anche per la stagione corrente, 230 mln di per investimenti sul mercato, più altri per aumento di stipendi e costi di gestione. Tralasciando il "debito con Elliott" sia del Milan che della sua controllante. 
Altro che navigare in acque tranquille.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, *l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile*, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Cit.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Milan ha debiti anche per la stagione corrente, 230 mln di per investimenti sul mercato, più altri per aumento di stipendi e costi di gestione. Tralasciando il "debito con Elliott" sia del Milan che della sua controllante.
> Altro che navigare in acque tranquille.




Infatti questa è un'altra colpa di Fassone. Sicuramente sapeva che c'erano dei problemi e lui ha rischiato il tutto per tutto aggravando in maniera pesante la situazione.

Non ne ha presa UNA che sia UNA giusta. Se ripenso al credito che tutti noi gli abbiamo dato all'inizio sto male. Ripenso poi a Maldini, non mi capacitavo del rifiuto, alla fine la risposta è qua.
La cosa che più fa male è proprio questa sensazione di presa per il culo potente. Non capisco come ci sia ancora gente che da fiducia a sti pagliacci e vanno dietro ai discorsi dei progetti pluriennali e bla bla


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti questa è un'altra colpa di Fassone. Sicuramente sapeva che c'erano dei problemi e lui ha rischiato il tutto per tutto aggravando in maniera pesante la situazione.
> 
> Non ne ha presa UNA che sia UNA giusta. Se ripenso al credito che tutti noi gli abbiamo dato all'inizio sto male. Ripenso poi a Maldini, non mi capacitavo del rifiuto, alla fine la risposta è qua.
> La cosa che più fa male è proprio questa sensazione di presa per il culo potente. Non capisco come ci sia ancora gente che da fiducia a sti pagliacci e vanno dietro ai discorsi dei progetti pluriennali e bla bla



ma se fino a ieri c'era gente che idolatrava Fassone,è inutile. Di cosa ci meravigliamo. Quando uno si fa domande sulla proprietà, le risposte sono sempre quelle, non conosci la Cina, il governo cinese, ecc ecc..i tombini...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ma lo sarebbe stato appunto la scorsa estate, o la sarà dalla prossima.
> 
> Invece con la strategia di Fassone (o di che dietro a lui) del "che ce frega tanto famo il Voluntary", ormai ci siamo presentati in questo stato sommando ai bilanci ereditati quello di quest'anno con tutti quegli investimenti estivi.
> 
> Era 12 mesi fa che andavano fatte quelle plusvalenze per la UEFA.



Secondo me queste due plusvalenze sono pianificate da tempo, fin da quando son stati rinnovati i due contratti di Suso e Donnarumma.
Ai termini della UEFA FPF basta che li cediamo entro il 30 giugno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lollo, la continuità aziendale è fondamentale per il FPF.
> 
> Questa continuità aziendale è impossibile da assicurare con un debito che scade ottobre 2018.
> Fassone questo lo sapeva bene, infatti lui aveva detto pubblicamente che contava di rifinanziare entro settembre/ottobre 2017, perché era al corrente (ma questo evitò di dirlo) che mai e poi mai avrebbero accettato il VA con una scadenza a ottobre 2018 così come era al corrente che pure il SA sarebbe stato a rischio.
> ...



E cosa si presentava a fare che parla solo in un dialetto cinese..


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E cosa si presentava a fare che parla solo in un dialetto cinese..



Ci sono gli interpreti, di cui uno a libro paga come Han Li...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sono gli interpreti, di cui uno a libro paga come Han Li...



Si ok..ma cosa si presentava a dire? Mi pare evidente che non ha garanzie VERE da presentare..


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ok..ma cosa si presentava a dire? Mi pare evidente che non ha garanzie VERE da presentare..



Certo, non si fa vedere perchè non ha nulla da far vedere. 
Fa parte del giochino.


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.



Se lo dice Ordine francamente sono preoccupatissimo


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine nel corso del proprio articolo nell'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe alquanto improbabile, o quanto meno è quello che sostengono fonti interne alla Uefa. Tale misura è adottata solo per violazioni gravissime.


Sinora è stato così. Non occorre confondere il tipo di procedura, l'avvio di un procedimento disciplinare davanti alla Camera Giudicante della UEFA in luogo della proposta di un accordo transattivo, ieri rifiutata, con la sanzione applicabile, che è commisurata alla gravi delle infrazioni contestate. Sino ad oggi, quella massima della esclusione dalle competizioni UEFA è stata comminata in casi di insolvenza su debiti chirografari scaduti, quali, ad esempio, il mancato pagamento di stipendi, o di fornitori, e l'apertura di procedure di recupero coattivo del credito nei confronti del club insolvente; non, dunque, per il possibile inadempimento futuro di un debito ipergarantito da privilegio di pegno, come le posizioni debitorie verso Elliott. Ormai non ci sentiamo più di escludere nulla, ma perché il peggio accada occorre una rilevante modifica della giurisprudenza interna alla UEFA, che non ci sentiamo di prevedere. Che dire, speriamo che la ragione ed il diritto prevalgano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Certamente, sono quei due livelli paralleli che convergono nella valutazione UEFA.
> 
> Ma il motivo formale per cui il Milan va sotto processo non è strettamente finanziario riferito alla proprietà, bensì è strettamente strutturale al discorso del bilancio aggregato, e cito: _in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule)._
> 
> ...



Ti quoto in questo messaggio rispondendo anche a quello tuo precedente.

Non centra nulla la spesa folle fatta questa estate, perchè la violazione della break-even rule è relativa allo scorso triennio. Anzi hanno deciso prontamente di investire molto proprio perchè si aspettavano paletti gli anni successivi. Se il problema fosse solo il rosso a bilancio senza esposizione bancaria ne ritardi nei pagamenti la UEFA avrebbe accordato una multa come fa con tutti. Il problema a quanto pare è che non vogliono che una compravendita come quella portata avanti da Li possa ripetersi. Vogliono rendere il Milan un esempio. Ritengono che il rifinanziamento per Li sia difficile e probabilmente non ammetteranno il Milan alla competizione.

Il Milan farà ricorso e lo vincerà, perchè non c'è una vera motivazione logica per escludere il Milan dalle coppe.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Ma in genere accade sempre il contrario rispetto a quello che dice Ordine. Come Suma.



Ho sentito qualcuno di vicino....mi dicono che non ci sarà esclusione dalle coppe...ma che di fatto il mercato è ai limiti dello zero....della serie vendi per 20 compri per 20, stop.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ti quoto in questo messaggio rispondendo anche a quello tuo precedente.
> 
> Non centra nulla la spesa folle fatta questa estate, perchè la violazione della break-even rule è relativa allo scorso triennio. Anzi hanno deciso prontamente di investire molto proprio perchè si aspettavano paletti gli anni successivi. Se il problema fosse solo il rosso a bilancio senza esposizione bancaria ne ritardi nei pagamenti la UEFA avrebbe accordato una multa come fa con tutti. Il problema a quanto pare è che non vogliono che una compravendita come quella portata avanti da Li possa ripetersi. Vogliono rendere il Milan un esempio. Ritengono che il rifinanziamento per Li sia difficile e probabilmente non ammetteranno il Milan alla competizione.
> 
> Il Milan farà ricorso e lo vincerà, perchè non c'è una vera motivazione logica per escludere il Milan dalle coppe.



Attenzione, il Voluntary Agremeent prevede che sia rispettato il vincolo di bilancio nel periodo tra la richiesta e l'effettivo accordo, quindi la situazione anche presente è oggetto di fortissimo monitoraggio da parte della UEFA ed una della ragioni per cui l'accentuarsi del debito ha ulteriormente indisposto già mesi fa gli organi deputati a decidere.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho sentito qualcuno di vicino....mi dicono che non ci sarà esclusione dalle coppe...ma che di fatto il mercato è ai limiti dello zero....della serie vendi per 20 compri per 20, stop.


Per questa sanzione firmo subito...in pratica è un SA mascherato ed è quello che ci aspettavamo...
Ma non credo saranno così benevoli...temo il peggio


----------

